# avatar help



## SOS8260456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Am new to this.  Tug's limit says 80 by 80.  Does that mean height and width or something else that I don't know anything about yet?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2012)

yes, its in pixels


----------

